# Darn Exodons



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I woke up this morning to see only 5 exos swimming around. Every night I hear thrashing and splashing in the tank and for some reason I figured one wasn't going to make it through the night. I looked for pieces of him but there were none to be found. I searched on the ground and behind the tank and I found him all dusty because he had flapped his way underneath the dresser and found every dust bunny invinted and died. He wasnt too dry when I found him so I figured that it was recent. Its still bad to see a nice little fihs go. I am contemplating on whether to get another one to replace him. They are expensive little buggers!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

they cost alot? how much? i want some


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

from what I've heard other ppl say, $10-15 apiece is the norm


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

about 5 bucks each one.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

In the midwest, 10 bucks a piece is the going rate.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to hear that









what about your lid?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a lid ont he my tank but dont you know you have to cut the plastic away to fit the filter on the back? Well it jumped out between those gaps I believe. I didnt see it so I cant say for sure. But it sucks I got something sovering it.. or most of it now so it should be ok.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont understand why you have to have a gap in your tank - cant you put the filter wire through a small hole?

if their is no hole - drill one!!!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

A few months ago I had a fairly large pleco with my Oscar and I found the Pleco dead on my floor one night by my stairs, I think the oscar snapped at him and he shot through a small hole in my lid.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Innes said:


> I dont understand why you have to have a gap in your tank - cant you put the filter wire through a small hole?
> 
> if their is no hole - drill one!!!


 What is a filter wire? I have a top for the tank a black one that came with the tank. THere are perforations on the back from where to cut so you can fit stuff on the back. I cut that away and pt my filter on and ther eis a gap. I cant put the plastic back on its cut off.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a filter wire is the wire that takes the electricity from the plug to your filter, can you close the gap any way?

cover it with a bag or something.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

exos are 2.99 each in Texas


----------

